# mIRC for mac os X?



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't know if this is a stupid question or not....but is there mIRC for Mac OS X? If there is, can someone send me the download link please?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

mIRC is only a Windows based client of the Internet Relay Chat (IRC) Protocol. There are many forms of IRC clients for the Mac. I use X-Chat Aqua, which is the closest I have found in comparison to mIRC. Also, free and open source. A lot of apps are shareware for IRC.

X-Chat - http://xchataqua.sourceforge.net/twiki/bin/view/Main/WebHome

Ircle - www.ircle.com

Snak - www.snak.com


----------



## sketch (Sep 10, 2004)

*While we're on the subject*

Can anyone recommend a general server and channel to chat on? It's such a long process to try and find a channel with nice people who are up for a chat and not joined just to go off into private conversations with each other.
By the wya, I use Conversation. It's avaliable from the Made4Mac section of the apple website.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I've used all of the clients, as well as Athenaa Irc and they all SUCK.

I just discovered an awesome one to use last night, it's called Colloquy. You can download it here, http://colloquy.info/downloads.html

The catch is that it only runs on 10.3 and higher. 

Best part about this app is that it's FREE, and it actually works! Plus, it has multiple servers, and a very nicely managed downloader.


----------



## Biti (May 26, 2005)

Hi sketch. Of EfNet, DalNet and UnderNet, I prefer UnderNet. In terms of advice, pick one of your special interests and do a channel search to find like-minded people. There are lots of music channels, for example.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Been using colloquy since release, very nice program


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks kloan, Colloquy is indeed the client I was looking for and never found before... It's always worth reading this forum


----------

